# Shifa vs Army Medical College



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

I got into both and now im very confused. The deadline to pay is Monday
Everyone over 20 says AMC
Everyone below 20 says Shifa
What i know so far is that Shifa is studywise very strong and that AMC is clinically very strong
So, what do you guys think? In the long run which is better?


----------



## Hera Rashid (Dec 2, 2015)

AMC will secure your future and will gain a respect for you as it is considered unique to get selected into it, opt for AMC.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

both colleges are great! you have got on foreign seat in amc? study wise shifa is better i guess amc has a name

- - - Updated - - -

as a foreign student if you get into amc and shifa as well i would suggest shifa since you wont be joining army after all and they will charge you much more than shifa

- - - Updated - - -

plus all that strict environment that a normal person cant easily adjust in esp a levels students


----------



## Hera Rashid (Dec 2, 2015)

amc does not take girls as cadets anymore so it doesnt matter that whether she would be joining army or not, but it secures future and name, just an opinion  plus there are millions of people dying to get admission in it.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

i am studying in it! and it aint a place to die for sure  in fact i was really disappointed when i joined but had to carry on then since i had left uhs

- - - Updated - - -

shifa is doing techniques even liver transplant that maybe only aga khan else is doing! amc is good only if you are studying as an army cadet otherwise the experience can be pretty demoralizing and torturing

- - - Updated - - -

shifa only focuses on studies and stuff while here they treat nust students the same way as they do the army cadets and studies hence get affected so studying at amc as a foreign student esp would be big no


----------



## Hera Rashid (Dec 2, 2015)

*shrug* ..... makes sense :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Being a student at Shifa, I'll still suggest you go for AMC.
Better clinicals, better campus, better discipline.
Shifa is good, no doubt, but clinical exposure isn't AS good as MH and CMH, no campus and more expensive obviously.
Studies are more of a personal thing, really.

Shifa should be one of the top options in Private colleges. But compared to gov colleges or AMC, I'd not suggest to opt for a private.


----------



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

Some of the major reasons im doubtful about AMC is that 
1). Not confirmed but i read on the 37th batch's facebook page that AMC is trying out the modular system. As first timers they might be okay at it
2). NUMS might make it more army army type, its possible NUST kept the army scene kind of light. 

I just want to make sure i go to an institute where i dont just reach a point where i regret and wish i had gone to the other one


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

AMC has had the modular system for the first 2 years of its classes for a long time. It is attempting to introduce modular system in the last 3 years as well. That is a necessity as PMDC has been asked to upgrade to the integrated curriculum everywhere in Pakistan. Not sure what NUMS will do honestly.


lostinlife said:


> Some of the major reasons im doubtful about AMC is that
> 1). Not confirmed but i read on the 37th batch's facebook page that AMC is trying out the modular system. As first timers they might be okay at it
> 2). NUMS might make it more army army type, its possible NUST kept the army scene kind of light.
> 
> I just want to make sure i go to an institute where i dont just reach a point where i regret and wish i had gone to the other one


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

modular system actually means hat they have introduced the system of teaching only one subject for 3 months and stuff sort of semi semester system! and there is no point in coming to AMC if you arent joining army


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

My sister only recently graduated from AMC and she didn't join the army. She's having a very successful career so far. In that light, I wouldn't say AMC is a bad place at all for civilians or army.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

there is a lot of nepotism in amc! wards of army high ranks get admission on the reserved seats and stuff and move around like they own the place there is favoritism in vivas and exams as well!! "ye iss ka beta hai falaan brig ka ward hai" this and that! most of the civil students have to look for house jobs at pims etc since they dont even give a proper house job and that too for *peanuts* if they do!

- - - Updated - - -

wouldnt suggest anyone to join that place unless one is interested in army! improper uniform hai late from college so this and that explanation to nooby army ppl who treat students like they are slaves and girls arent spared as well from their wrath even some departments and teachers are so negative minded that they say things even if someone is staring at the wall or stuff and hand supplys and relegations for fun! one cant enjoy university life that is the best part and one feels like coming to a jail sort of environment

- - - Updated - - -

what matters is not discipline and name in medicine but the quality of study that one is doing and having! they dont care if you know the course fully or not all they care is to end the syllabus in 5 to 6 months at most in a *total poora karna* way that is really ridiculous! and that is because their army students also have to go to pma for six months this and that

- - - Updated - - -

AMC is a weird mixture of Army and Medicine! its okay if Army has that discipline and stuff but a Doctors *job* is not to wear *proper uniform* or attend some crap *fall in* at time but to treat patients that is the primary concern in civil institutes like shifa etc


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

I had to choose between AMC and Shifa but chose Shifa as its curriculum is oriented towards those of foreign colleges (in U.S) and it has had a modular system for many years. I also did not like the army routine from which I heard a lot of there (some might like it though!). If you are an overseas student, I think Shifa is great. Sure, Shifa literally has no campus at the moment and it may be a tad bit expensive for what it offers but I'm not too annoyed; community here is very friendly for foreign students especially. I also do recall that AMC students may not be allowed to partake in foreign exams such as the USMLE due to their curriculum not being modular or something (something my father told me).
Just my opinion.

Update:

I should clarify my stance that you going abroad (after doing the USMLE) really depends on how serious you are on studying. You can still get residency from a pretty unknown college if you do well on the exam. My main objection to AMC is whether or not students can take the exam (something you'll have to confirm).


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

they DO GIVE USMLE SHIFA AINT THE ONLY ONE


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

shane warney said:


> they DO GIVE USMLE SHIFA AINT THE ONLY ONE


I didn't say 'only one'. Thanks for correcting though.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

almost every medical college in pak is recognized for IMGs by USA there is directory on net

- - - Updated - - -

USMLE is just an entrance test for their residency programs that depends upon the level of study one does not on specific institutes


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

shane warney said:


> almost every medical college in pak is recognized for IMGs by USA there is directory on net
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> USMLE is just an entrance test for their residency programs that depends upon the level of study one does not on specific institutes


Agreed


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

lostinlife said:


> I got into both and now im very confused. The deadline to pay is Monday
> Everyone over 20 says AMC
> Everyone below 20 says Shifa
> What i know so far is that Shifa is studywise very strong and that AMC is clinically very strong
> So, what do you guys think? In the long run which is better?


Both are good. Choose the one which is easier on the pocket. :roll:
I find it funny when people talk about "oh this college has that, that college has this" and forget that you need to cut your bread and butter to pay for the 'this' and 'that'. 

I am from Lahore so don't know much about the scene in Islamabad so, you should choose what fits your pocket.  
In the long run even, saving money is better.


----------

